

JQuery Conf 2011 – jQuery Keynote by John Resig - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/javascript/jquery-conf-2011-jquery-keynote-by-john-resig/

======
Vekz
Any more videos/slides from the conference? I missed out and trying to catch
up.

I'll just leave this here <http://lanyrd.com/search/?q=jquery+conference>

~~~
ahmicro
check <http://vimeo.com/yayquery/videos> for more videos

~~~
patrickaljord
Thanks for the link. Are there going to have official high quality videos
available or only amateurs such as this one?

~~~
paulirish
For this conf, this is the best we got. :/ Sorry about that.
jQuery.Conf.BayArea.2011-720p.CAM.XviD-yayQuery will have to do for now.

The jQuery team is making it a big priority for subsequent confs.

All slides are available here, btw: <http://events.jquery.org/2011/sf-bay-
area/schedule/>

------
yahelc
Anyone make out the e-book URL from the first slide?

~~~
nsfmc
it's an o'reilly user group link where you indicate your user group
affiliation and then you select a book and _they get back to you._

It's not actually a url for a specific free ebook and it feels sorta wrong to
attempt to exploit it.

~~~
jeresig
We were actually, explicitly, given this URL by O'Reilly in order to present
it as such to people at the conference.

